
Zepto (Data Analytics Tool) Launches in USA - apurvaudeshi
Hey everybody,<p>I’m Apurva the Founder of Zepto, I take this opportunity to inform you guys that we recently launched our Data Analytics Tool Zepto in the USA. Zepto is a Data Analytics Tool which helps users analyze the data automatically and provide actionable insights in the form of charts and stories so that any business user could understand.<p>At Zepto, we believe in keeping things simple and clean and well was indeed quite a challenge to build a simple tool for a complex task.<p>We understood how an ordinary user could use and benefit from an analytical tool and merged it with design elements and thought the process of a user. Oh, the fun part is that realizing the power of data, we integrated Zepto with AI so that our users could harness better out of their data.<p>As a result, we ended up building a simple yet powerful tool that could help our users get more out of their data with less complexity.<p>Currently, we help brands like KPMG, Kotak Mahindra (India’s 2nd largest bank), Setu, Alliance Finance and few leading finance companies to get their maximum out of their data. We have considered customer feedback as an important feedback and have revised the complete product continuously and will be in order to make it better continuously.<p>The key benefits our users enjoy are:<p>1) Faster &amp; Self-service Implementation<p>2) Automated Insights to dig buried market info<p>3) Award Winning One-click Time Series Predictions<p>4) Plain English Queries (NLP-Tech) ( Just like Googling)<p>Please do log in to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zepto.io and sign up for your free trial and begin analyzing your data with Zepto. Trust me you will be surprised by what your business data has to say about your business.<p>Looking forward to your feedback and insights.
======
apurvaudeshi
Here's a hyper link to my website-
[https://www.zepto.io](https://www.zepto.io)

------
thomasrogers1
Data Analytic Tool integrated with AI and NLP, sounds interesting. Let me give
it a try.

